# How to Introduce Crib Sleeping?



## Mama_of_1 (Mar 31, 2005)

My DH and I are currently sleeping with our new DD. However, we would like to start introducing her comfort in the crib. My initial thought was to have her in bed with us for 6 months for bedtimes. But what about naps? I'd feel better if she started getting used to her crib and started napping in there. We'd still continue cosleeping at night due to nursing but I'd like to introduce napping in the crib earlier, gently, so that when we transition to night-time sleep, it won't be a sudden change. We got a convertible crib so she'll have this bed for many years so it's important that she be happy and have a good "cozy" feeling in it.

Suggestions?

What has worked for you?

As an aside, I will be going back to work in a month or so and she'll be napping in a crib at daycare. I don't want to have the whole transition be totally traumatic by having EVERYTHING be totally brand new...

Thanks, Mamas and Pappas!


----------



## georgiegirl1974 (Sep 20, 2006)

What if you nurse her to sleep for naps and then place her in the crib? You could also swaddle her for naps.

It is easier to have your baby nap in the crib so you don't worry about them in the bed without you during naps (especially once they can roll and crawl.)


----------



## LindsC (Dec 16, 2008)

I'm going to be following this topic too. DD is 3 months old now and we still are not able to get her to nap in her crib for more than 25-30 minutes at a time. I have no intentions of transitioning her their for nighttime anytime soon, but I would love it if she would take her naps there.

DS loved his crib from about 6 weeks on. We just put him in there one day and he never had a problem with it, so I am stumped this time.


----------



## Mama_of_1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *georgiegirl1974* 
What if you nurse her to sleep for naps and then place her in the crib? You could also swaddle her for naps.

It is easier to have your baby nap in the crib so you don't worry about them in the bed without you during naps (especially once they can roll and crawl.)

I haven't been able to find that "happy moment" yet when she's sleepy enough for me to put her down but not awake enough to not object when I put her down. Unfortunately, I can't swaddle her - it's still silly-hot down in Texas so the extra heat from the swaddling would keep her too warm. Though, honestly, I will try that again tomorrow, just in case it works...









Sleeping without us in bed is one reason, the daycare adjustment is probably the main reason, though... I want her to be able to adjust to sleeping in a crib so she isn't inconsolably upset in daycare where there isn't a dedicated person to care for her and her alone...


----------



## catters (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm currently working on this with 4 mo DD. She is pretty similar to DS in her sleep (from what I can remember, but DS is only two, so it wasn't that long ago). When I know DD is going to need to get ready to nap, I swaddle her now, (mostly just arms so her legs are still free, but she's a flailer, so, I need to swaddle those arms still). I nurse her and she usually likes to fall asleep NOT nursing, but AFTER nursing, kwim? So I have her swaddled, I usually have to hold her and sort of rub her back, pat her bottom until she falls asleep. Usually I am playing with DS or something, so this is what works. Then when I know she is asleep, I put her in her crib.
I slowly transition my children to crib sleeping at night by starting the night in the crib and when the first awaken, I get them and put them in bed with us. Eventually they sleep longer and longer. DD still wakes around 10:30 or 11 with a bed time between 7 and 8 when we put DS to sleep. DS started sleeping thought the night pretty consistently, in his own bed around 10/11 months. Soo, that's how we do it/did it.


----------



## Rosemarino (Jan 15, 2008)

We sidecarred our crib to our bed to transition DS to his own bed. Took one side off the crib, bungied it to our bed and worked little wonders with blankets to make the crib mattress the same height as our mattress, and no gaps. It worked really well. He's now in his own bed. We were in no rush, and I guess this arrangement lasted for 6 months.


----------



## PoppyMama (Jul 1, 2004)

Koala Kuddles are an Australian swaddle that is made of a stretchy muslin material. They are breathable and great for warmer climates. I got mine at Austin Baby.


----------



## BeantownBaby9 (Jan 15, 2009)

at 1 mo old, we let naps be in a multitude of places, in the swing, wrapped to Mumma, crib, PNP so he would get used to different situations. At 2mo when I went back to work, I was out of the equation, so the other 3 were options, unless Grammie and Grampie felt like having a baby nap on them. Nights were always wrapped to me and nursing to sleep, then being in the wrap or cosleeping until 4mo old. Slowly over weeks we started doing the crib at night, just for that 7-10pm time frame before we were ready for bed, and it started horrible, waking ever 15min, then it went to 45, then 90, then 180 and we got our 3 hrs of us time before family bed kicked in.


----------



## ilovebabies (Jun 7, 2008)

Also, when she's happy and playful, put her in her crib for a little while just to play. This way she will see that being in her crib is a happy thing and she'll get used to while awake at first, and then might sleep in it much easier.


----------

